# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Hi and require help with transfer of a new small

## Farzana.Williams

Hi all,

I am Farzana  :Embarrassment: 
I joined The Forum as I found the posts relevant and informative....

Also, because I have been scouting the internet (CIPC and DoL both!!) and cannot seem to find docs that allow me to transfer my registered small business to another party.
SARS says speak to CIPC, but CIPC has an automated tele-system that does not go through to an operator.
So please can someone help me with those share transfer or small company transfer docs ?
It will be much appreciated .

Thanks and kind regards,
Ms F

----------


## Andromeda

Hi

As far as CIPC is concerned you need to merely change directors. You should rather use the services of a practitioner.

As far as the transfer from one shareholder to another is concerned, depending on circumstances, you should use an instrument of transfer, like a share sale agreement. If there is not real value concerned, then you should just cancel the old share certificate and issue a new one. This aspect has nothing to do with CIPC.

----------

